# Hilton Head/Outer Banks vacation



## reedps (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi!  We will be travelling for 2 weeks this summer.  The first week we'll be in Hilton Head, the second in Corolla/Outer Banks.  I have a couple questions...

1.  What is the best route to travel from HHI to OBX.  Our Street Atlas program is estimating 9 1/2 to 10 hours.  Does this sound right?

2.  We've been to HHI many, many times and LOVE it, but this is our first time to go to OBX.  For those that are familiar with both destinations, which do you like better and why?  I've seen numerous threads on things to do there.  I'm just curious how people compare the two destinations.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeni (Jun 12, 2008)

Two of our favorite places! Please see my responses below:

1. If you don't hit major traffic, it's about 9 hours from HHI to Corolla (95 N to Rocky Mount area, then 64 E to 158 to 12). If you take the coastal route, it is much longer time-wise.

2. We've been going to OBX multiple times each year since I was a kid, so I'm used to it being in my backyard (under 2 hour drive). For beach atmosphere and a village feel, I love Duck and Corolla. For all of the bike trails and getting around on foot, to me, nothing compares to Sea Pines on HHI.

I just sent a colleague a list of my recommendations for OBX while she is there this week. PM me if you'd like a copy.

Jeni


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 13, 2008)

Both are laid back areas and very different. I went to OBX two years ago and I would go back.

HHI-lush,small island with nice beaches and relaxing atmosphere. Gated communities,many places to eat and golf. Of course water activities no nightlife to speak of. Incredible Sea Pines bike paths. I adore it there.

OBX is a chain of seaside communities leading from the newer area of Duck/Corolla to Kitty Hwak/Nags Head,Hatteras,Rodanthe to the free car ferry to Ocracoke Island. You can hang glide in Kitty Hawk Kites ,see where Orville and Wilbur Wright made their historic flight and view the wild ponies of Corolla in a sububan land dune tour. Lots of people with rentals got stuck in the dunes. Casual places to eat ,island grocers and a nice seashore. I would not describe this as a golf area or lush and tropical but I really liked it. Coming the opposite way from the north to OBX there are many wonderful farmers roadside markets with fresh fruit,jams,peanuts and veggies.


----------



## borntotravel (Jun 13, 2008)

I much prefer OBX over Hilton Head.  To me, Hilton Head is more like a golf or retirement (no offense to anyone) destination.  Very, very beautiful, but not that much to do (that interests me anyway).  The ocean surf in Hilton Head is very, very calm - not condusive to boogie boarding, burt perfect for little ones.

Much of the OBX reminds me of quaint ocean villages in New England, with the cedar sided homes lining the beach.  We usually stay in the middle (Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil Hills area), but have driven between Corolla and Hattaras light house.  There are a few golf courses, but they are nothing like the ones in Hilton Head.  The ocean surf is rougher, much better for boggie boarding (which we love), but can be too rough for small children to play in without getting knocked about.  Someimes there is a very, very strong undertow - even in shallow water.  There are shells galore if you like scouring the beach for shells.  The other difference with the ocean is that HHI's water temp pretty much stays the same from day to day in the summer.  In the OBX, depending if theres a storm at sea, the water temp could change dramatically within a day.

As far as activities, of course, there are the numerous water activities and rentals - numerous fishing piers, surf fishing, charter fishing (we always use Oregon Inlet).  There are many lighthouses to see, several quaint little shops, beach driving in Corolla and by Oregon Inlet - but keep in mind you must have a four wheel drive and let the air out of your tires or you WILL get stuck.  You also have to know when high tide is, as you could get stuck somewhere until low tide again.  You can rent jeeps, etc. and drive through the four wheel drive only area of Corolla and look for the wild horses.  Although you have to go over the dunes to actually see them, not up and down the beach (at leas we didn't see any on the beach).  And the activities go on and on.

The only thing that drives me absolutely crazy is the traffic between Kitty Hawk and points North.  It is a two lane road with lots of traffic and it can be very backed up - especially on turn over days (Saturday especially).  That is the only negative thing I can say about OBX.

I've been to HHI once (and that was good enough for me), but we've been to the OBX each year over the last 6 or 7 yrs. and look forward to that vacation more than any other.

The previous poster is correct about taking I-95 to Rocky Mount, but keep in mind there are wild fires in the Columbia, NC area (which you need to drive through to get to the outer banks on hwy 64).  Keep abreast on this fire, as they predict it will at least smolder throughout the summer.  Roads may be closed due to visibility issues with smoke, and you may have to take an alternate route (on two lane roads, which will add to your driving time).  Also, there have been problems with smoking drifting onto the OBX (even up to VA beach) with an onshore wind.  Usually, in my experience, you will get an offshore wind - which should keep the smoke at bay!

Hope this helps, have a great time!:whoopie:


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes!  Duck and Corolla are laid; but the traffic and the tourist population on the main OBX Island is very heavy in the summer time.


----------

